# snow



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

Willing to plow with in a 300 mile distance from Toledo Ohio, if l am not needed in my area. Inserted heavily on all vehicles. All employees are experience all weather drivers. Vehicles will be billed at hourly rate, that will be discussed with interested parties.

[email protected]

Big Jim


----------

